# Bucktail spinner trailer hook



## n8arw (Apr 28, 2004)

Want to tie up some musky bucktail spinners with dual trebles. What is the best way way to attach the trailer treble to the leading treble? Not having any luck searching on line. TIA....


----------



## pal21 (Mar 9, 2008)

Most bucktails I've seen with dual trebles have the second hook just forward of the lure body, seperated with a couple beads. Lots of time pike and muskie strike a bait midbody and pick up the midddle hook.


----------

